# Friday - 11/26 in S VT



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2010)

what do the experts think - rain or snow event?  was planning to ski friday but the forecast has me thinking about delaying a day or two.   if it rains Friday, think they can fix things up for a decent Saturday?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2010)

It will be snow!  2 reasons why I'll say that!  #1 Friday is my birthday and my 1st ski day of the year, and I WON'T be  skiing in the "immature snow" in Southern VT on my B-day!  #2) I was born in a blizzard, so therfore I'm a good luck charm for snow!    That's my story, and I'm sticking to it (and I think meterologically that the cold aire from Canada is going to beat the low from the mid-atlantic to the Northeast!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like it'll be snow on the Mountain. I've found it's always colder at Mt. Snow vs our place...and windier. 

Plus, it's Jeff's B-Day. That day will deliver. I should just had my wife the keys now. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2010)

if i make it to Mt Snow on Friday i'll keep an eye out for a tall guy wearing a birthday hat :-D


----------



## Glenn (Nov 24, 2010)

We should see if we can get him to use his daughter's unicorn helmet cover. :lol:  He'd be really easy to spot....


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> We should see if we can get him to use his daughter's unicorn helmet cover. :lol:  He'd be really easy to spot....



Some of us posting in this thread have noggins a little too big to fit into that helmet/cover   :lol:


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what do the experts think - rain or snow event?  was planning to ski friday but the forecast has me thinking about delaying a day or two.   if it rains Friday, think they can fix things up for a decent Saturday?



I like DrJeff's thinking on this :-D but am afraid it'll be more sloppy than snowy.  There's going to be just a little too much warm air intrusion (aloft) to keep it rainy...colder surface air will make it icy too (sleety/freezing rain).  It'll end as some snow showers though.  The good part is that it moves through Friday AM and turns colder in the PM...perhaps enough recovery time to fix things up (?) for Saturday.  

Happy Birthday DrJeff and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Cheers,
WC


----------



## Glenn (Nov 26, 2010)

LoL! That's a good point Jeff!  

33F just outside of Bratt now.  Hopefully! Its colder at the mountain. We'll head over later.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 26, 2010)

Freezing rain here at Okemo. Temps right around 32.


----------

